
Springwise: new business ideas for entrepreneurial minds. - veritas
http://www.springwise.com/
======
danielha
I definitely won't be missing the article headlines, but they all look like
ads to me at first glance.

The Idea Database is pretty cool, though. (<http://www.springwise.com/ideas/)>

------
veritas
I haven't seen this being submitted yet, so I figured I'd share a site I read
everyday.

------
pg
Looks like it was designed by a billboard designer rather than a page
designer.

